# Sue Foley in Erin Ontario



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Chance to see a great guitarist at a smaller venue.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I believe she was due to perform here in Sherwood Park in the spring but the date was canceled.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Glad to see the Busholme is still going strong. Used to spend some time there. Sue is great performer. I see Matt Schofield is playing there in March too. Highly recommended!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Had a nice chat with her after a show here years ago. Very gracious.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> Chance to see a great guitarist at a smaller venue.


Sounds cool, too bad about the town/venue hah.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

It's about an hour from Kitchener for me but I may go.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Glad to see the Busholme is still going strong. Used to spend some time there. Sue is great performer. I see Matt Schofield is playing there in March too. Highly recommended!


I caught Matt Schofield at a clinic + show in Hamilton a year or two ago, fantastic player!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sue and Mooh.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Sue and Mooh


there's a song there


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

'Good enough for ole Sue and Mooh'
(Apologies to Mr Kristofferson).


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Had the pleasure of participating in a workshop with Sue many, many years ago. A fantastic artist and a really nice person to boot!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd normally see who on GC is going but I have a rule of not going near Erin (I am 10 minutes from it and that's too close).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

She puts on a great show.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Sue and Tarbender


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Round round get around she gets around.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> Sue and Tarbender


Wow that little Roland amp peeking out on the far right was the first amp I ever owned. It's been a long time since I've seen one (I've seen the bigger one next to it a few times). I even used it in my early band days running into a bigger clean amp because I loved it's gain tone with the flanger barely on. It was indestructible.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

D


torndownunit said:


> I'd normally see who on GC is going but I have a rule of not going near Erin (I am 10 minutes from it and that's too close).


Dude, you’re from Orangeville.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> D
> 
> Dude, you’re from Orangeville.


No,I live in Orangeville. And while I am not from here, it's a hell of a lot better than Erin nowadays. I grew up in Caledon though, where Erin has always been regarded as a sesspool. I have no ties to Orangeville, I live here for work lol. No reason to stand up for it, or knock it. But nowadays a lot of people want to live here so I guess it has something going for it.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Last time I saw Sue she gave the band a break in the middle of the set and played a couple flamenco tunes on acoustic. She’s good at that too. 

I think she is doing a PhD in Toronto in her spare time as well. I admire her.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I live in Orangeville. And while I am not from here it, it's a hell of a lot better than Erin nowadays. I grew up in Caledon though, where Erin has always been regarded as a sesspool. I have no ties to Orangeville, I live here for work lol. No reason to stand up for it, or knock it. But nowadays a lot of people want to live here so I guess it has something going for it.


I was a Georgetown guy, but spent lots of time in Caledon. Is the ski club still there? My brothers both lived in Erin at different points so I have fond memories of the place.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I was a Georgetown guy, but spent lots of time in Caledon. Is the ski club still there? My brothers both lived in Erin at different points so I have fond memories of the place.


I loved Caledon ski club growing up. It's there, and it's still public only a couple of days a week as far as I know. As you likely know there's not much in the way of skiing until you get towards Collingwood, so it was such a treat when my parents could take me there compared to Hockley, Loretto, Mansfield.

While I don't ski now, there's some great hiking in that area. And Caledon golf club is still great. But you'd be shocked at the amount of people around those areas on weekends now. Brampton is so massive now. Everything gets overrun with city folk. I went to school at Mayfield, and you wouldn't believe that area now. Brampton surrounds it now and there's even a Walmart across the road. I used to smoke up in the fields there.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah I used to think Collingwood was great until I moved out west. I go back east a couple times a year and barely recognize the place. They recently tore down our old farmhouse on Trafalgar Road to make way for new subdivisions.

Depending on when you went to Mayfield I might know some of your classmates.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Yeah I used to think Collingwood was great until I moved out west. I go back east a couple times a year and barely recognize the place. They recently tore down our old farmhouse on Trafalgar Road to make way for new subdivisions.
> 
> Depending on when you went to Mayfield I might know some of your classmates.


I graduated in 1995. But my girlfriend at the time lived in Georgetown, so I hung out there a lot.

Even a single trip to Quebec skiing ruined skiing here for me. If I lived somewhere with decent skiing, I'd love to try again. Though the expensive crappy skiing was a factor, I injured my knee as well at work and stopped stuff like that for a couple of years. It's fine now, but I've never been back out to test it because just not worth it to ski around here.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't think Caledon has any public days anymore. I know they stopped a few years ago but haven't checked back recently. We always enjoyed going there though it's certainly not much compared to the west or Quebec. But we always say, "better to ski small than not ski at all".


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@torndownunit @Sneaky

When I lived in Georgetown 15-20 yrs. ago I played hockey with some guys from Erin & they pronounced it “Ear’n” - I think that was their way of sussing out if you were one of their own or not.

Q: Where’s the best skiing in Ontario?
A: Vermont


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> @torndownunit @Sneaky
> 
> When I lived in Georgetown 15-20 yrs. ago I played hockey with some guys from Erin & they pronounced it “Ear’n” - I think that was their way of sussing out if you were one of their own or not.
> 
> ...


I actually grew up pronouncing if that way. I still do the odd time, but I assumed it was 'air-in' as I grew older so I retrained my brain.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> When I lived in Georgetown 15-20 yrs. ago I played hockey with some guys from Erin & they pronounced it “Ear’n”


How about this?
Bal-n-fad or Ba-lin-afad


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@laristotle you forgot the first “a” in Bal-na-fad

P.S. Saturday is also Sear-dee


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Roryfan said:


> you forgot the first “a” in Bal-na-fad


That's how it was pronounced to me by a life time actonian.
bal-n'-fad.


----------

